# Adam - move to Nerja?



## Adam Barsby (May 22, 2013)

Hi All,

New to this so bear with me!

I was just after a bit of feedback really. My wife and l have visited Nerja in Spain several times and decided we want to move there. I can work over the internet with my business and can trade still in the UK. I am a commercial artist and can produce work anywhere and just send it over to uk clients. However my wife is a mobile hairdresser here in the uk and we both thought that if we moved over, she may be able to set up and build a client base over in Nerja. Is that going to work? Is there enough demand? I have seen a mobile hairdresser advertising on the web in Nerja but you never know how strong the business is. This is a long term plan to accomplish over the next 10 years so we thought it a good idea to learn Spanish and really spend the time doing our homework so we can make the transition. The idea is to sell up here after the mortgage is paid and buy something simple to retire in. 
Any views would be welcome!

Adam


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Adam Barsby said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to this so bear with me!
> 
> ...



If you are here for more than 90 days you will have to be registered as "resident" and for that you have to prove that you have a minimum income going into a Spanish bank account each month and/or capital PLUS healthcare provision.
After 183 days here (in one year) you will become a tax resident and be taxed in Spain on your world-wide income.
w.r.t. your healthcare provision, you may be able to get a temporary form S1 from Newcastle but that will only last for up to a couple of years dependent upon how many NI contributions you have made in UK
Mobile hairdressers only have a very limited viability in Spain because there are literally hundreds of Spanish hairdressers and you'd need to register as "autonomo" which is about €260 or more per month whether you earn anything or not.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There are plenty of hairdressers in Nerja. In fact I have a friend there who cuts hair and would love to have enough clients to actually start a business. she does the odd one or two (every couple of months). Apart from that, Nerja is a lovely place and as long as at least one of you has an oncome then you should be fine

Jo xxx


----------

